# Frederique Constant Index as an everyday watch?



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been hopelessly on a search for the classic black dial "everyday" watch - something you can wear with just about anything. I came across a picture of the FC Classics Index (fc-303b5b6b) and its has that classic look, but I don't know the first thing about the brand (which doesn't mean anything as this would be my first automatic). I was hoping to get a few questions answered regarding this watch:


I assume from reading that FC is an established brand and puts out a quality product at their price point?
Does anyone have experience with this particular watch?
Does anyone know if the hands and markers of this model are lumed?
Does anyone know what the movement is? One thing I would be concerned about is service as the FC website lists the movement as one of theirs.
Lastly, if I decided this is the watch I wanted, where is the best place to purchase FC watches from?

Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

I had this watch and it is drop dead gorgeous. It ran near COSC standards. I did sell it though because I don't think dress watches suit me particularly well. If you wear dress watches frequently, then this is a great value dress watch that is IMO better than the Tissot Visodate etc...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

FC makes very nice if underrated watches. Excellent build quality that would easily work for a daily watch IMHO.


----------



## Clocked (Sep 16, 2014)

An in-law of mine had this and I can honestly say it's gorgeous. In fact, I'd have one myself if I needed another formal, classy piece. Maybe for my wedding...


----------



## Tokei Lover (Apr 30, 2014)

I really love this brand. I have quite a few watches in my collection and 3 of them are FC. I also have another 2 boys size which I bought and intend to give to my son in a year or two. 

They get pretty much get all the wrist time in winter and the cooler months.


----------



## splinternz (Apr 25, 2015)

I am moving to London in a couple of months, and will probably be picking up one of these myself as a big fan for quite a while. Out of curiosity for those who are in London, I wouldn't mind hearing about your experiences with where you may have picked up a piece yourself.


----------



## kinwah (Feb 11, 2016)

FC are great bang for your buck and they do make their own in-house movement so I'm not sure your average watch repair shop can fix any problems it may have. But they are usually great Swiss quality so you shouldn't have much problems.

They are also a relatively new and small brand so their depreciation value is rather high. I wouldn't buy them at an AD, instead maybe try jomashop or used on the forums.


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

I currently wear this watch daily. It's a beautiful watch especially after I put on mesh bracelet.


----------



## Herbalizer (Jul 24, 2010)

All comments here are on point. I see them in the dealers here in NYC and they are NICE. As to you question, I was also wondering how they have been holding up over the long-term.


----------



## bonero (Jun 10, 2016)

Herbalizer said:


> All comments here are on point. I see them in the dealers here in NYC and they are NICE. As to you question, I was also wondering how they have been holding up over the long-term.


You should definitely get one! The are looking great on your wrist!


----------



## ajh637 (Apr 9, 2014)

It's a great daily wear, i have one in gold. FC is a great brand, your hour markers are probably lumed but very little.


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

I agree that this is a great looking watch. It'll end up being the next one that I buy.


----------

